# Summertime by Gershwin (My own piano accompaniment)



## Guy Bacos (May 13, 2010)

Although I'm sure some interesting piano adaptations of Summertime must exist, in terms of piano accompaniment, I got tired of the basic arrangement I had and decided to make my own more pianistic rendition of it.


Summertime by Gershwin in my own piano rendition


----------



## A/V4U (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Summertime by Gershwin (My piano rendition)*

So many versions was done and still is more interesting comming. Nice work Guy. Can you share what is the piano from. TIA


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Summertime by Gershwin (My piano rendition)*

Thanks!  

This version is basically a more developed piano accompaniment compared to the classic piano reduction, which is beautiful in its original version, with voice and orchestra but kind of dull on the piano. I wasn't looking for cool chord substitution, just a more exciting piano accomp.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Summertime by Gershwin (My piano rendition)*



A/V4U @ Fri May 14 said:


> Can you share what is the piano from. TIA



Sorry, forgot to answer that. It's Vienna Imperial.


----------



## bdr (May 14, 2010)

Really nice, love your outro. So great to hear Gershwin's original chords esp. the F/G at the end of the verse and the outro after having done so many crummy jazz gigs with the meat and potatoes minor blues changes.


----------



## EthanStoller (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Summertime by Gershwin (My own piano own accompaniment)*



Guy Bacos @ Thu May 13 said:


> Although I'm sure some interesting piano adaptations of Summertime must exist, I got tired of the basic arrangement I had and decided to make my own more pianistic rendition of it.



For a great non-standard piano treatment of "Summertime" check out Duke Ellington's raucous anti-lullaby version from the _http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Foreground-Duke-Ellington/dp/B0002J58OM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1273892207&sr=8-1 (Piano in the Foreground)_ album.

I like your version too, Guy. It maintained my interest the whole way through. Nice work!


----------



## EthanStoller (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Summertime by Gershwin (My own piano own accompaniment)*



Guy Bacos @ Thu May 13 said:


> Although I'm sure some interesting piano adaptations of Summertime must exist, I got tired of the basic arrangement I had and decided to make my own more pianistic rendition of it.



For a great non-standard piano treatment of "Summertime" check out Duke Ellington's raucous anti-lullaby version from the _http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Foreground-Duke-Ellington/dp/B0002J58OM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1273892207&sr=8-1 (Piano in the Foreground)_ album.

I like your version too, Guy. It maintained my interest the whole way through. Nice work!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## germancomponist (May 15, 2010)

Very special and also very nice, Guy! I enjoyed listening.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Gunther! Always appreciate your support.


----------



## michaelv (May 16, 2010)

Consummate, classy and quite magical! There are pianists on this forum, and then there is Guy Bacos.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Michael and Synergy!

Synergy, I've played live this piece hundreds of time as pianist of a private club. But I would never accompany it the same way. What I did here is one section at a time, I would figure out the exact notes I wanted then play at normal speed, however for recording it I went a bit slower to save time and get more accuracy. Doing it this way took me about 5 hours, but only because I had played it so many times live and knew the exact feeling I wanted.


----------

